# Favorite knitting technique?



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

What is your top favorite knitting technique. Just one  as I know we all have several, but I would like to know what is your #1 favorite knitting technique and why.

Applied I-cord, it makes me look like a 'finishing' expert and I love doing it. So much so, I finished all the edges on two queen-sized blankets this winter.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

All of them? Ok, I'll choose one, Lace. Just don't hold me to it.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Magic Loop; it has allowed me to do a lot of things that I wouldn't have done otherwise, since I hate DPNs.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Cables. You get so much bang for the effort.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I love cables. They add a touch of elegance to the simplest projects.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

knitting with beads - I love adding a little bling whenever I can!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

I am a cable person also.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Cables! Love them! They're so easy to do but look so impressive. Also, just learned to "kill" acrylic yarn. My prayer shawls look so nice without the curl in them.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

Like Jadancey, I love DPN. Also love circular needles when knitting baby shawls!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Where I don't find a mistake 10 rows back..........AARGH! LOL


----------



## freerun (Aug 1, 2013)

the german twisted cast-on


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lace Dishcloths


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

German short rows, now that I found this method for short rows it opens up lots of patterns that I avoided before because of that nasty four letter word, *wrap* the next stitch!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


I like them too! As long as the row isn't too long, I have a way to hold them that's like a pencil grip (sort of) where I'm moving the needle with the crook of my right thumb after flicking the yarn over. And my left hand is available to move the next stitches forward, so I almost never have to touch a needle tip (on either needle) to keep my stitches moving right along. It's super fast.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

wordancer said:


> What is your top favorite knitting technique. Just one  as I know we all have several, but I would like to know what is your #1 favorite knitting technique and why.
> 
> Applied I-cord, it makes me look like a 'finishing' expert and I love doing it. So much so, I finished all the edges on two queen-sized blankets this winter.


2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop Socks.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Being able to fix glitches in fancy patterns several rows back without frogging the lot.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


I'm with ya. I also like to use two circulars to knit socks, but really, once I got used to the DPN's it's kind of nice not having to fiddle with the cables.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, cables without a doubt. By combining different cables in a sweater I can make an awesome Aran without a lot of effort. Love them.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

The Siena Braid.


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm also a magic loop person


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


Yes!!! I can't explain it, but somehow it's relaxing.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Fish Lips Kiss Heel for socks. I just learned how to do it and am very impressed by how easy it is and how nice it looks.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

so many to choose from cables depending on the yarn


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I love knitting with beads!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

whatever my current project is my favorite of the moment. Too many methods newly learned thanks to KP to choose just one.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Stretchy Cast Off - just learned it with Janet's Tiny Tennis Shoes pattern.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

*F.A.I.R. I.S.L.E.*

did i mention i like fair isle knitting? i did? oh. . . ok ;P


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Being able to fix glitches in fancy patterns several rows back without frogging the lot.


Whoa, Hoss! Have I got a WIP for you!
Let's see now. . . update my passport photo, book the flight, my son will drive me to the airport, don't forget my sticks. . . would she like a little something from 'Podunk, Missouri, USA'?

Better make a list . . . hehehehehehe


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Ribbing. I love knitting double rib.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

cables for texture, 

+ mattress stitch for seeming.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You're all way over my head. But I do LOVE knitting washcloths - they're like little jewels, so pretty and such variety.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Two socks at a time on two circular needles!


----------



## beejaye (Aug 25, 2013)

Cables for me.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


I'm with you on dpn. Love working with them.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

sophie11 said:


> I'm with you on dpn. Love working with them.


Mama taught me to knit mittens on dpns when I was 7 years old. I NEVER SAW a ladder until I learned Magic Loop, which I admit I was crazy about for more than 2 years... BUT... I decided learning techniques is my real craze and switched to Amyknits and sockit2me's little circ methods. Even so, I enjoy ALL of them but I still love dpns.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

All of the above.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop Socks.


What you said. . . I'm trying to say it 10 times real fast. Gettin' there!! 2 at a time toe up magic loop socks. HEY! at least I memorized it. . . :XD: :XD: :XD:

6:15 a.m. and I am ridiculously hyper, been up all night, thanks to Excedrin Migraine.

shut up sandy you're pie eyed :shock:


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

wordancer said:


> What is your top favorite knitting technique. Just one  as I know we all have several, but I would like to know what is your #1 favorite knitting technique and why.
> 
> Applied I-cord, it makes me look like a 'finishing' expert and I love doing it. So much so, I finished all the edges on two queen-sized blankets this winter.


The one that creates a fabric with interlocking loops using yarn or thread and knitting needles. More commonly called "knitting". I like it best, because when creating the loops, you can vary the way you make them, and the result is a variety of patterns such as cable and lace and texture and by varying the number of loops you can make all sorts of different shapes, and by varying the type of yarn or the size of needle you can make even more variation in fabric.... And dont' get me started on the choice of colours!!!   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Lace...* I enjoy the, sl1-k2psso, yo, k2tog, etc., type projects, the smaller the needle the better. Its the challenge I guess, it keeps me focused and the mind stimulated.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I would say cables. love the look and the ease of doing them.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh dear, can I please say all of the above? I can't choose just one. When I thought I could, someone added another favorite to the list. I love Roxycatlady's answer.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Magic Loop. I love being able to do many different things now, especially socks.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

wordancer said:


> What is your top favorite knitting technique. Just one  as I know we all have several, but I would like to know what is your #1 favorite knitting technique and why.
> 
> Applied I-cord, it makes me look like a 'finishing' expert and I love doing it. So much so, I finished all the edges on two queen-sized blankets this winter.


I'm right there with you on this one. I just love the attached icord. I use it on whatever I can. I especially love it on afghans. It just gives everything such a nice professional look. Two of my friends now are hooked on it too.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't pick. Just love knitting.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lace knitting, scarves and shawls. It's addictive.


----------



## BeverleyL (Jan 24, 2014)

It would have to be cables. They are so impressive. I no longer like dps because I'm a left-handed knitter who has knitted through the back of the stitch for knit since childhood and if you do that on dps, the finished article looks twisted. I normally only knit a knit stitch through the front when there is ssk in the pattern. That's a stitch I really don't like!
I did manage to teach knitting to my buddie a few years ago and she knits everything "correctly"!


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

It is hard to say which technique is my favorite but am currently liking short rows. Round dishcloths and the heal shaping for socks use this method.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, i like to knit socks two at a time with two sets dpns, no second sock syndrome for me!

Your friend, janet


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lace and cables


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I also love short rows and there is more than one way to do them my favorite way is shadow wraps- almost invisible. I think of them as big and little sisters. 
A very close second for me is mosaic knitting. I love techniques that make me look like a smarter knitter than I am. 
Sorry could not stop at just one.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like knowing lots of different cast on and bind off methods so I can tailor them to the project. Two I've been using a lot lately are the tubular cast on and Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. Tubular cast on gives such a nice, smooth finished look to the edge of a hat or the top of a top-down sock. Jeny's Bind Off has great stretch at the top of a toe-up sock.

I also really like the look of a brioche stitch beret I just finished.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> German short rows, now that I found this method for short rows it opens up lots of patterns that I avoided before because of that nasty four letter word, *wrap* the next stitch!


Ditto. I love German short rows. They make them so easy to see and do.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Wibdgrfan said:


> Fish Lips Kiss Heel for socks. I just learned how to do it and am very impressed by how easy it is and how nice it looks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Yessssss! :thumbup:


jmewin said:


> I love cables. They add a touch of elegance to the simplest projects.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

PRIN4 said:


> The Siena Braid.


Had to look this up .... isn't Youtube wonderful? ..... so glad I did. What an interesting technique. Thank you!


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Me, too! I love knitting socks with them....as long as they're vintage English Abe Morrall! Marylyn


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

blocking!


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow! I'm only a beginner and thought I was doing OK just slipping the first stitch on every row to give a nice neat edge. Will have to look all those things up. Boy - do I have lots to learn!!!


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

My very favourite way of knitting is to knit anything with cables, I just love the finished product and I enjoy working with that third needle.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Magic Loop; it has allowed me to do a lot of things that I wouldn't have done otherwise, since I hate DPNs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm a cable person as well....in fact if I have a cable project it seems to get finished a lot quicker than a non cable project...wonder why?....I also think it looks elegant and classy, mysterious and intriguing. But the best bit about cable is that everyone I have knitted cable for thinks I am extremely clever  I'm happy to let them keep that thought of me


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

At the moment it is the Magic Knot. I am making a lapghan on size 17 needles. For two strands I am using every ball of WW colored yarn in my stash that is under tennis ball size, the other strand is all my white. Mixed with the other two strands the different whites don't show. I can't guess how many knots I have tied. The anti-knot knitters would never believe how few of the knots can be seen or felt.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

At the moment it is the Magic Knot. I am making a lapghan on size 17 needles. For two strands I am using every ball of WW colored yarn in my stash that is under tennis ball size, the other strand is all my white. Mixed with the other two strands the different whites don't show. I can't guess how many knots I have tied. The anti-knot knitters would never believe how few of the knots can be seen or felt.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> What is your top favorite knitting technique. Just one  as I know we all have several, but I would like to know what is your #1 favorite knitting technique and why.
> 
> Applied I-cord, it makes me look like a 'finishing' expert and I love doing it. So much so, I finished all the edges on two queen-sized blankets this winter.


never heard of this, do you use it on anything but blankets? I assume you mean afghans. is there a video?


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

I love Lace knitting as it gives me a challenge especially when I include beads in the project


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

elaineadams said:


> I'm a cable person as well....in fact if I have a cable project it seems to get finished a lot quicker than a non cable project...wonder why?....I also think it looks elegant and classy, mysterious and intriguing. But the best bit about cable is that everyone I have knitted cable for thinks I am extremely clever  I'm happy to let them keep that thought of me


I know what you mean. we have a group that swims and everyone does something and we have show and tell,, ha ha I always have some of them say oh look at all those cables, kind of gives me goosebumps,,


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Haven't tried attached I-cords. Can one use them on edges of scarves - these are my next project


----------



## happykatt (Oct 22, 2013)

Lately it's been lace knitting. Just really into it right now for some reason.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

Actually next to Lace knitting I also love cable knitting. I should actual say anything that has a bite to it I love. I never seem to finish a straight stocking stitch project as I get bored quickly with them


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

The Magic Loop for sure. My hats look so much better with no seam.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

PRIN4 said:


> The Siena Braid.


I can't seem to find this. Help, please.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

SandyC said:


> never heard of this, do you use it on anything but blankets? I assume you mean afghans. is there a video?


Yes, they were blanketa, huge blanketa, and you could use it for a nice finish on afgans/lap blankets.

Have used it for finishing neck edges, etc, anything that one would use a crochet edge to finish... applied i-cord is so much classier and professional looking. Just google applied i-cord utube and lots of links to videos will pop up.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like binding off. Then my project is pretty much finished :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
me too!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Yes, they were blanketa, huge blanketa, and you could use it for a nice finish on afgans/lap blankets.
> 
> Have used it for finishing neck edges, etc, anything that one would use a crochet edge to finish... applied i-cord is so much classier and professional looking. Just google applied i-cord utube and lots of links to videos will pop up.


ok I'll "just google it" lol. thanks for the info


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

Is magic loop just a long circular needle or something separate. I haven't seen anything actually labeled as magic loop but my shopping options are very limited. Thanks.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I am so new to knitting I can't even comment on a "favorite". 
I am looking forward to the replies.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love I-cord finish too. I made a cardigan with that all the way around the shawl collar and edge of pockets. It looks great and really holds up to wear.

Right now my favorite knitting techniques is lace cowls on circular needles.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

socks 2 @ a time on one circular


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm also a cable lover.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

MEN-k2- said:


> *Lace...* I enjoy the, sl1-k2psso, yo, k2tog, etc., type projects, the smaller the needle the better. Its the challenge I guess, it keeps me focused and the mind stimulated.


Me too! The more challenging the pattern, the more I like it!

Lately, I'm starting to love cables, too! Hmmm, maybe lace and cables are next...


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

LaLaWa said:


> I like them too! As long as the row isn't too long, I have a way to hold them that's like a pencil grip (sort of) where I'm moving the needle with the crook of my right thumb after flicking the yarn over. And my left hand is available to move the next stitches forward, so I almost never have to touch a needle tip (on either needle) to keep my stitches moving right along. It's super fast.


Me too. Don't remember finding this technique but I've used it for many years -- especially good for socks. Holding the right needle about the same way works for continental knitting on dbps too.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Detailed patterns the create a challenge. Some refer to these as DROPS patterns LOL.


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

I LOVE the Magic Loop. From this thread I decided I want to learn the German twisted cast-on.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


I just love knitting with double pointed needles. I don't think you are stange at all.


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

I LOVE the Magic Loop. From this thread I decided I want to learn the German twisted cast-on.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Lace is my number one. Then, mosaic or slip-stitch knitting. And I love to work with DPNs


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

For the past several months, lace knitting has been my favorite...


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I guess it's whatever I'm working on at the moment.., could be any of the WIP's that I have around the house in various "bags" in various corners or on the new needles or new yarn that I just bought,, or the newest pattern I'm trying, etc, etc, etc.....
I think I'm addicted, I love them all!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I guess it's whatever I'm working on at the moment.., could be any of the WIP's that I have around the house in various "bags" in various corners or on the new needles or new yarn that I just bought,, or the newest pattern I'm trying, etc, etc, etc.....
I think I'm addicted, I love them all!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Finishing a project, since I so seldom do so! I started another project yesterday even though I have so many WIP's it is embarrasing. What is wrong with me?


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

Chinese Waitress Cast On.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beaded lace work is one of my favorites. I haven't done too much of it, but the results are always so pretty.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

OH DEAR ! I can't choose.... :!:


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

mgrsis01 said:


> I can't seem to find this. Help, please.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

PRIN4 said:


> The Siena Braid.


Okay, I had to google this. AMAZING!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am presently working on the Morgan sweater that was posted a couple of weeks ago. It is neck down circulars. So far I am loving it! Of course, I have not yet reached the point of separating the sleeves. I think this has great potential to be my go-to sweater pattern.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love this thread! I have learned two new techniques and can't wait to try them both, the Siena braid and the Chinese waitress cast-on. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

My favorite technique is knitting top down sweaters on circulars...it is so simple one piece, no seaming and you can see the garment growing and can be tried on still on the needles.Just love it.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

PRIN4 said:


> The Siena Braid.


I haven't read through yet, so you may have already answered. If you have, don't bother, I'll find it. What is this?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> I decided learning techniques is my real craze.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

marciesitton said:


> Is magic loop just a long circular needle or something separate. I haven't seen anything actually labeled as magic loop but my shopping options are very limited. Thanks.


A Magic Loop is made up of..... one looooong circular needle. Look it up on YouTube, I bet there are 10,000 videos. I love it...finally, after putting off "learning" it forever.

It took me about 3 minutes to learn. Wonderful technique.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

past said:


> Detailed patterns the create a challenge. Some refer to these as DROPS patterns LOL.


Funny. :lol:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

joycevv said:


> I love this thread! I have learned two new techniques and can't wait to try them both, the Siena braid and the Chinese waitress cast-on. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?!


Me too - I saw the ChinWCO in a video the other day. I have it in a book, but the video makes it much clearer. I love it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


I just love knitting with dpns, too!

Hazel


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Aran patterns....and have learned to love lace since joinging KP.


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

motormom said:


> Cables! Love them! They're so easy to do but look so impressive. Also, just learned to "kill" acrylic yarn. My prayer shawls look so nice without the curl in them.


What is "kill?"


----------



## hunter'smydog (Oct 24, 2011)

I love cables!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

wordancer said:


> What is your top favorite knitting technique. Just one  as I know we all have several, but I would like to know what is your #1 favorite knitting technique and why.
> 
> Applied I-cord, it makes me look like a 'finishing' expert and I love doing it. So much so, I finished all the edges on two queen-sized blankets this winter.


Long tail cast on - my cast on was always too baggy, but tight at the same time until I came across the long tail

:thumbup:


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Knitting in the round! DPNs and circular!


----------



## Alohadonna (Jan 4, 2012)

i love knitting lace with different textures and color of yarns. Watching a lace pattern come to life from a paper chart is a great fascination to me.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I just love knitting with dpns, too!
> 
> Hazel


......LUV my DPNS


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Lace. So light and fancy. .. Until my next project. ..hmmm.


----------



## Ancree (Jun 18, 2012)

I love cables and Swiss Darning.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

balston said:


> What is "kill?"


In this case, it means to take the curl out of the edges. You kill an acrylic yarn by applying heat.

You have to be VERY CAREFUL because it can't be reversed. Once, a long time ago, I knitted the most adorable acrylc yarn snowsuit...and I pressed it. Gently but thoroughly. And I ended up with a snowsuit for a 3 year old with legs and arms suitable for a longshoreman.

On the other hand, it made the knitted fabric very smooth and drapey. AND BIG.

Did I mention BIG? And yes, I CERTAINLY KILLED IT.


----------



## Libbeth (Nov 8, 2013)

Yipee...someone else who holds their knitting needles like a pen and flicks the yarn around. I have always knitted this way, (I'm english!) and it is fast, comfortable with any kind of needle and the purl st is as quick and easy as the knit!!


----------



## jo1976die (Jan 22, 2014)

Libbeth said:


> Yipee...someone else who holds their knitting needles like a pen and flicks the yarn around. I have always knitted this way, (I'm english!) and it is fast, comfortable with any kind of needle and the purl st is as quick and easy as the knit!!


i do aswell i find other ways makes my hands ache


----------



## BeverleyL (Jan 24, 2014)

So true, it is very comfortable and much quicker.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Okay, I had to google this. AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> I like them too! As long as the row isn't too long, I have a way to hold them that's like a pencil grip (sort of) where I'm moving the needle with the crook of my right thumb after flicking the yarn over. And my left hand is available to move the next stitches forward, so I almost never have to touch a needle tip (on either needle) to keep my stitches moving right along. It's super fast.


I would have to say the slingshot cast on.


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love using the short circular needles for almost everything. Keeps stitches in place when you have to lay them down.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Oh, cables without a doubt. By combining different cables in a sweater I can make an awesome Aran without a lot of effort. Love them.


Ditto! Me too


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I love lace!!! I never took up crochet and loved its lace, and now I can knit even better stuff.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Strickliese said:


> I just love knitting with double pointed needles. I don't think you are stange at all.


When my kids were small There was no circular needles. And all their hats mittens and anything round was done on dpn. Some times I crocheted in the round. But the ribbing I did on dpn. Since I liked the knitted ribbing. They were not as bulky. Sara


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Libbeth said:


> Yipee...someone else who holds their knitting needles like a pen and flicks the yarn around. I have always knitted this way, (I'm english!) and it is fast, comfortable with any kind of needle and the purl st is as quick and easy as the knit!!


This is my method too. When I first joined KP I couldn't understand why some people hated purl, I hadn't tried purl with continental. Now I have but I wouldn't choose to. I have knit this way (English?)since a child, taught by my Scottish Grandma.


----------



## marsails (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow, what a myriad of tips! I used to do a lot of cable knitting and haven't for a while. Time to bring out that cable needle. Love this site!


----------



## marsails (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow, what a myriad of tips! I used to do a lot of cable knitting and haven't for a while. Time to bring out that cable needle. Love this site!


----------



## marsails (Jun 27, 2013)

Oops...didn't meant to send twice! Sorry about that...


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Backwards knitting. It made all the difference for me when I was learning entrelac.
Carol K in OH


wordancer said:


> What is your top favorite knitting technique. Just one  as I know we all have several, but I would like to know what is your #1 favorite knitting technique and why.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Cable person.


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

motormom said:


> Cables! Love them! They're so easy to do but look so impressive. Also, just learned to "kill" acrylic yarn. My prayer shawls look so nice without the curl in them.


what is "kill" acrylic yarn???? thanks )


----------



## Loronda (Jan 8, 2014)

I would love to have you explain the I-chord technique. I've never heard of it.


----------



## Loronda (Jan 8, 2014)

What is the magic loop?


----------



## wanorniron (Jan 28, 2013)

I just learned entrelac and at the moment it is my favorite.


----------



## ziak (Mar 17, 2013)

Hhow do you "kill" yarn?


----------



## JanetTBennett (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm new to knitting and I don't understand what DPNS are.


----------



## JanetTBennett (Jan 27, 2014)

The magic loop is used to start a circle piece in crochet. Before I learned how to make it, I chained the specified amount and worked my stitches into the chain. You can find helpful videos on YouTube.


----------



## wanorniron (Jan 28, 2013)

JanetTBennett said:


> I'm new to knitting and I don't understand what DPNS are.


DPNS are double pointed needles


----------



## wanorniron (Jan 28, 2013)

Loronda said:


> What is the magic loop?


It is a method of knitting in the round using a circular needle. Any circumference can be knit using the same length needle. There are many videos on You Tube explaining how it's done.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Exploring new techniques. My DD gave me twoJean Frost books including the one "stitches for Tailored Knits". Beautiful book! I like many knitting techniques such as brioche, cables and lace but you said just one so that one is "exploring".


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Entrelac so far is my very favorite. Keeps me interested in the many changes in direction and the triangles too.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Using DPNs. I know, most members will think I'm strange, but I just love knitting with them.


Me too! I love making top down socks on my steel Hiya Hiya dpns!!!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Sixty years ago or so, Elizabeth Zimmerman made I-cord popular. In those non-PC days, she named it "Idiot cord" because it was so easy. Now we shorten it to "I-cord." I like to call it EZ cord, after her, and because it is so easy.

Using two double-point needles, cast on four stitches. Do not turn the right hand needle; rather, move it to your left hand and slide the stitches to the other end of the needle. The yarn will go across the back of the work, skipping all four stitches. Keep going like that, one row of four knit stitches after another. Continue doing the knit stitch for those four stitches. You will keep the knit side facing you, and you will do only the knit stitch. The yarn continues to skip over those four stitches. That pulls the four stitches tight. You end up with a tube. It's closed up because the stockinette stitch rolls up on itself.

As with most things in knitting, there are many variations and many uses for this technique.
Carol K in OH


> I would love to have you explain the I-chord technique. I've never heard of it.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I am presently working on the Morgan sweater that was posted a couple of weeks ago. It is neck down circulars. So far I am loving it! Of course, I have not yet reached the point of separating the sleeves. I think this has great potential to be my go-to sweater pattern.


Could you please tell me where to find this? I did a search but couldn't find it. Thank you.


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

AKnitWit said:


> I am so new to knitting I can't even comment on a "favorite".
> I am looking forward to the replies.


Just love your cartoon
:thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

DHeart said:


> Could you please tell me where to find this? I did a search but couldn't find it. Thank you.


It's on Ravelry.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

past said:


> Some refer to these as DROPS patterns LOL.


Touché!

Magic loop for me.


----------



## JanetTBennett (Jan 27, 2014)

Well.........that makes sense.  Thanks for clearing that up for me. Duh........I feel so dumb about knitting terms. I'll get there, though, with this forum's help.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

linzers said:


> It's on Ravelry.


Well, that was curt! 
I also looked and couldn't find it. Perhaps Mrs Murdog will provide a link.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

DHeart said:


> Could you please tell me where to find this? I did a search but couldn't find it. Thank you.


Here is the original thread for the Morgan sweater. It has a lovely photo. If you read through you will find the link for the pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230353-1.html


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

MrsMurdog said:


> Here is the original thread for the Morgan sweater. It has a lovely photo. If you read through you will find the link for the pattern.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230353-1.html


Thank you so much ... Margot not Morgan ... but still beautiful!


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you. I'll go to You Tube and see what I've been missing.


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

JanetTBennett said:


> I'm new to knitting and I don't understand what DPNS are.


Double-pointed needles.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

judyh47 said:


> Thank you so much ... Margot not Morgan ... but still beautiful!


OOOPS CRS slip! Step son's name is Morgan.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

My favourite way of knitting a sweater etc is top down as I hate seams! lol


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I do enjoy both braided cable and fair isle patterns...


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

I love knitting Guernsey style sweaters. No seams! I even graft the shoulders. Fun! Fun! Fun! :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> Well, that was curt!
> I also looked and couldn't find it. Perhaps Mrs Murdog will provide a link.


Certainly not my intention. I thought I was helping to point out a place to look. As mentioned b/f , the written word is devoid of inflection. For whatever reason, you attached a tone to my words that was just isn't in my repertoire.


----------



## arbranson (Aug 15, 2011)

Most of them but getting hooked on loom knitting. FUN!!!!!


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

linzers said:


> Certainly not my intention. I thought I was helping to point out a place to look. As mentioned b/f , the written word is devoid of inflection. For whatever reason, you attached a tone to my words that was just isn't in my repertoire.


LINZERS YOU are doing GREAT !!! just like Thumper's mama said, 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all!!" my paraphrase Thank you Linzers for your input Have a wonderful Friday  1-31-2014 )


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Knitting by Nana said:


> LINZERS YOU are doing GREAT !!! just like Thumper's mama said, 'if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all!!" my paraphrase Thank you Linzers for your input Have a wonderful Friday 1-31-2014 )


and to you too, Knitting by Nana. Thank you!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Here is the original thread for the Morgan sweater. It has a lovely photo. If you read through you will find the link for the pattern.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230353-1.html


Thank you for the link. I appreciate it.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

linzers said:


> Certainly not my intention. I thought I was helping to point out a place to look. As mentioned b/f , the written word is devoid of inflection. For whatever reason, you attached a tone to my words that was just isn't in my repertoire.


I didn't think you were curt. I appreciated the answer, but Ravelry has a couple of Morgan sweaters, so I didn't know which one it was. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

This is where the Margot sweater is on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/margot-2


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

My favorite technique? It changes rather often, as I learn more. Thanks to this thread, I have just learned the German twisted cast on and the Siena braid. But my real love at the moment is freeform, both knitting and crochet, and scumbling, which is more or less the same thing.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Fair Isle, Intarsia and Lace knitting. I find all of these a challenge, especially when I design my own pattern.


----------

